# Best time to train?



## LastGasp (Aug 29, 2018)

Another LastGasp back-to-basics thread, lol.

Ok, so for most people, you train when work, family commitments etc allow.
But what if all your time was your own? What time of day would you choose to train and why? Is there an optimal time?

Oh God, don't say first thing in the morning!


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2018)

Whenever you want it really makes no difference


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2018)

Right.....f'n....NOW. 

Seriously.


----------



## jobo (Aug 29, 2018)

LastGasp said:


> Another LastGasp back-to-basics thread, lol.
> 
> Ok, so for most people, you train when work, family commitments etc allow.
> But what if all your time was your own? What time of day would you choose to train and why? Is there an optimal time?
> ...


There no right time to train, but a lot of wrong times,

Don't train, if your all sleep coz you just woke up, or all tired coz it's time to go to bed, don't train if your rather swallow razor blades, than go out running in the snow, or you've got a Hot woman waiting for you, or your distracted or just feeling idle or your still aching from the last one or should be having a rEst day

30 minutes of feel like it exercise a week is worth many hours of not feeling it,


----------



## LastGasp (Aug 29, 2018)

Buka said:


> Right.....f'n....NOW.
> 
> Seriously.





jobo said:


> wrong times...all tired coz it's time to go to bed



I'm off the hook, lol.

I did train this evening though 
I like evenings, about an hour or so after the evening meal.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't work a great deal so generally can choose when I train, I tend to perform better late afternoons, never feel up to it first thing in the morning, and always always try to train right before a meal hehe. I never train after dinner, just feels wrong to not eat afterwards! XD


----------



## LastGasp (Aug 30, 2018)

Afternoons _sometimes_ work for me.
I have this preoccupation about working off the largest meal of the day - probably silly, but there you go.
I then defeat that by having a light snack afterwards, lol.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 30, 2018)

If you have the time (not being snarky) why don't you consider a split training model ....say mornings do one part ....afternoons another and evenings another .....maybe shorter bursts but more intense ....if noting else it does pass the time lol


----------



## gucia6 (Aug 31, 2018)

LastGasp said:


> Another LastGasp back-to-basics thread, lol.
> 
> Ok, so for most people, you train when work, family commitments etc allow.
> But what if all your time was your own? What time of day would you choose to train and why? Is there an optimal time?
> ...


Mornings - no way!
I am lazy bum, I like my slow getting up, stroll around a house in pijamas, take quiet shower, drink my fragrant coffee, watch enchanting sunrise.

Midday also not, it just cuts in whatever I have planned for the day.

Afternoons/evenings fit me best. All duties fulfilled, everything slows down, I have my time for myself = I can peacefully go to training, without any guilty feelings, that something was left undone.



_Simon_ said:


> I don't work a great deal so generally can choose when I train, I tend to perform better late afternoons, never feel up to it first thing in the morning, and always always try to train right before a meal hehe. I never train after dinner,* just feels wrong to not eat afterwards*! XD


Seldom happens I eat even after training, I am just not hungry. A glass of yogurt works fine 
And before training I need to have 3-4 hours without eating, otherwise my performance takes deep dive :/


----------



## pdg (Sep 1, 2018)

To the people who train after eating...

You either don't eat enough, or don't train hard enough


----------



## Michele123 (Sep 1, 2018)

I prefer first thing in the morning. I’m fresh and my kids are (hopefully) still in bed. It allows me the best time of focus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastGasp (Sep 2, 2018)

pdg said:


> To the people who train after eating...
> 
> You either don't eat enough, or don't train hard enough



You might well be right there. I do allow time for a meal to go down if I train after, but still...
Although sometimes, I'll train both before _and_ an hour or so after eating (never _immediately_ after).
Today, I did train in the morning


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 2, 2018)

I used to work noon-8 pm.  Worst work hours ever, as there wasn’t much I could get done outside the house before nor after work.  But it had one, only one great advantage...

The best time to work out for me is about 10 am, assuming I’m up around 7:30.  I get up, have breakfast, get a few things done, workout, shower, eat lunch, and I’m good to go.  It was honestly the most productive time to work out for me.  I was most motivated, focused and tired and run down.

Then kids came along, career changed, and there’s no way to work out at that time.  I’m typically out of the house from 7:30 am-6 pm.  On the non-dojo nights, I’m too tired to work out, either physically or more often mentally.  I teach at an academic school 7:30-3, and do an after school program which consists of mainly 4-6 year olds until 5:30 3 times a week.  That just sucks all will to do anything right out of me.  I keep trying to eliminate that, but finances dictate otherwise.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 2, 2018)

Train when you are able. Train hard but train smart.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 2, 2018)

LastGasp said:


> Another LastGasp back-to-basics thread, lol.
> 
> Ok, so for most people, you train when work, family commitments etc allow.
> But what if all your time was your own? What time of day would you choose to train and why? Is there an optimal time?
> ...


The best time is when your schedule allows. For me its first thing in the morning, and then again at 7pm on weekdays. Saturdays are a wildcard. sometimes I train all day, sometimes not at all. Usually somewhere in between.


----------

